# SIM (Phone access) Registration Bill



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*SIM Registration Bill now up for Marcos' signature*

Any thoughts?


The SIM Registration Bill only needs President Ferdinand "Bongbong" Marcos Jr.'s signature to become a law. 

This developed after the Senate and the House of Representatives on Wednesday ratified the bicameral conference committee report on the disagreeing provisions of the proposed measure.

Senator Grace Poe, co-chairperson of the bicameral panel, reported the highlights of the report during the session on Wednesday.

According to Poe, the bicameral panel agreed to use the Senate version as the working draft but with numerous reconciled provisions.

Among the provisions that the Senate and House of Representatives contingents agreed upon is the dropping of the term "SIM card" from the bill.

"Innovation on mobile technology is fast-paced and our law must be able to accommodate all present and future variations of SIMs," Poe said.

Earlier, Poe explained that the Senate version of the bill only indicated "SIM Registration" as there are so-called "e-SIMs."

The bicameral conference committee also adopted the Senate framework on registration which goes directly through the public telecommunications entities' platform as a prerequisite to the activation of a SIM.

Poe said it will not only pose less risk of data breach but it will also place less burden on small-scale resellers who may not have the proper training to handle personal information.

The bicameral conference committee report retained the 180-day registration period, the registration of a SIM by a minor through a parent or guardian, and all the safeguards on the SIM Register.


The lawmakers also agreed to improve the bill by specifying a non-exhaustive list of identification cards with photo which can be presented during the registration.

According to Poe, this is part of their commitment to make the registration process as clearly-outlined and as seamless as possible.

The bicameral panel also clarified the documentary requirements for foreign nationals who purchase local SIMs to make the Philippine tourism and business environment as friendly as possible to foreign visitors.

Further, the bicam contingents agreed that the data of existing postpaid subscribers should already be included in the SIM Register to ease the process.

To ensure that residents in remote areas may register their SIMs, Poe said the final version of the bill will require the PTEs to establish necessary registration facilities in far-flung areas within 60 days from the effectivity of the measure.

"Wala dapat maiiwan (No one should be left behind). The SIM registration process should be inclusive and accessible especially for those who may have limited access to the internet, and the burden to make this happen is on the telcos who have the capacity and resources to make this happen," she said.

Lastly, Poe said they amended the confidentiality clause of the measure and agreed that SIM registration data can only be disclosed through a court order upon finding of probable cause.

In the 18th Congress, the bill was vetoed by former President Rodrigo Duterte due to the provision on social media registration. *—AOL/VBL, GMA News*


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Sorry for my ignorance to understand and follow the typical bobbly goop posted by this government. What you posted M.C.A.? What is the essence or understandable meaning? Simply for a layman like me? Sorry to be dim.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

bigpearl said:


> What is the essence


If you buy or use a sim card, you need to provide ID. No more anonymity or privacy...IF the bill passes into law.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

TY Sir, so control over the masses? The apple never falls far from the tree. 

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I guess if you have purchased a post paid SIM directly from a provider then you have already gone through all these steps, it's only buying a pre load sim from a vender that the necessity arises. We often forget we live in a soft police state.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

But for me? I only buy a sim card over the counter, on my 3rd one now in 12 years and simply topped up at a 7/11 store or for the last few years with g cash, so what happens to the existing sim cards? Like mine? Soft police state or control over the populous. As said the apple never falls far from the tree especially now in this digital age, better to focus on the economic future of the Filipinos and not worrying/focusing on text msg's. Access.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Priorities.

'Let's continue to make life as (unnecessarily) complicated for our long-suffering citizens'.

Meanwhile, out in the real Philippines, a whole helmetless, flipflop-wearing family of 5 astride a motorcycle, is overlooked...as is the need of pedestrians to be able to safely walk on unobstructed sidewalks.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

graham, uncomplicated? Here? Get real. Building and fence permit, typically here you need to supply all the relevant docs as per the municipal and Barangay check lists that they supply,,,,,,, all supplied and wait for it,,,,,,,, to date 3 more trips to municipal for extra docs and requirements that are not on their checklist, go figure and the local Barangay 2 extra visits.

Only an observation but the long suffering citizens dug their own grave and created a system where they all suffer while the overseers and those that make up backward rules always have their hand out and like to make the poor suffering citizens life a complete misery with inefficiencies and excuses.

Priorities or ineptitude? When you spend enough time here you learn that there are no priorities and simple B/S excuses.
We have been waiting for 10 or 11 months to simply have our new roof repaired after a failure to do the job properly, all agree (the company) the work was wrong and we will fix,,,,,,, 10 plus months on?

Complicated? Welcome to the Philippines. Simple? Hindi. Frustrating, oo.
On the upside all the above keeps me off the streets in my retirement.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't see the big deal.

The ones I've known and used, Australia and Singapore, both require prepaid sims to be registered. and I'm sure many other countries do as well.

If all sims were registered here then it would be much easier to prosecute the spammers and scammers.

Of course the process to register the sim will be much more complicated and inefficient here than in either Australia or Singapore.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

And what for? As said I'm on my 3rd sim purchased over the counter, same as Filipino citizens.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Sorry for my ignorance to understand and follow the typical bobbly goop posted by this government. What you posted M.C.A.? What is the essence or understandable meaning? Simply for a layman like me? Sorry to be dim.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I was hoping someone else would do the leg work on this  but from what I've already read you'll need your photo taken and I suppose some sort of online registration with a valid ID or passport ect...to fill out but that was left to the telcos to figure out and they already take days to fix your internet connection.

Who knows we might end up having to get a barangay and a police clearance next.

Every kind of burecratic government red tape action has a work around and it usually winds up coming out of your pocket but the good news is that It'll create a whole new slew of fixers to get the job done so more jobs.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

So what are you and others saying? Those that already have an existing sim need to dice it and apply again? I can go to Europe, the States and simply purchase a sim card over the counter, same in Australia, one must ask the aim of this new order. New revised control? The tech age for a revisiting regime?
As for the safety and security of my latest 4 year old number? Purchased in a Kiosk? Sure from time to time I get a [email protected] msg and I simply delete. Generated numbers from scammers.
What is the aim of this futile exercise instead of building the country as most Filipinos want and need.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

In the UK, don't know about elsewhere, I can buy a sim from a supermarket etc but I still need to register my details with the telco before it's activated. Here you just put it in your phone and off you go. I think I can see where they are coming from, just not given it any thoughts before.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Probably Gary but where is this leading? Those that have existing phone numbers?
Yet another fiasco orchestrated here and for what reason? Better to focus on those that need and want to receive help in a third world/developing nation.
Register your phone? For 30 years in Australia I have had voice mail, if I don't answer the caller leaves a msg, free to retrieve, normal coms there, here? Not happening and never will, The 2 big mobile Telcos hold a monopoly and like always here? Depends on who you grease with the most money, in the interim the Filipino people are paying the price with missed or unanswered calls from customers, loved ones, the line is busy or the many drop outs. 

OMO but it's time for the telcos here to joint the 21st century and tell this new government to focus on the people and not info gathering from an already failed telco system. 
Not trying to be political but I see the focus is better spent where it matters. Why do you think Telstra Australia pulled out of the [email protected] that goes on here? I think there were too many greased palms and the 4,000 thousand jobs here went to some other country. Telstra abandoned their operations here from what I have read.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> and simply purchase a sim card over the counter, same in Australia,


Last couple of times I've been to Aus, I had to register the sims I bought, before I could use them by use by uploading a copy of passport or driver's license.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Just to check if I was dreaming...

I went to the websites of the 2 largest telcos in Australia, Telstra & Optus.
As you can see, registration is required.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Only saying Tiz is this necessary? Given I have had the same number with dumb for 5 years and never registered?
This is the Philippines and not Australia but it appears some want to take control here instead of focusing on the real requirements needed by the people.

OMO. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

looks like most countries mandate sim registration.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

So it seems the Philippines wants to follow what other countries do. I can only presume that existing numbers will be exempt? Only new sims if this bill is passed?
Who can ever tell here.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> So it seems the Philippines wants to follow what other countries do. I can only presume that existing numbers will be exempt? Only new sims if this bill is passed?
> Who can ever tell here.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


As I understand, new SIMs will be registered to activate and existing ones will have to be registered within a time period or if not registered within that time period will be automaticly deactivated.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I can remember when you had to buy a new sim every six months and the telco's would eat your load sending multiple unsolicited texts which charged against your load.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

If the bill passes. Can I ask Fred where you sourced that info? Automatically deactivated?
Would/could that be like the ATO, IRS or BIR deactivating your tax file number because you failed to give them your shoe size?
Just curious where you got that info.
Imagine the millions of people here that have had their phone number/sim card for 20 or 30 years (and still no voice mail, go figure) and suddenly all have to register to meet this new proposed bill?

The money required to support a frivolous bill such as this would be far better spent on infrastructure or the needs of the citizens that are in crisis situations and not trying to control a system only to gain more advantage over the plebians like me.
Only an observation but I get a few scam msg's on my phone weekly, simply delete and gather that it's generated number crawling. How many will I get if registering my personal details to some telco that can't give its users/citizens voice mail,,,,,,, more pesos. He who has the biggest stick wins. My personal info is up for sale if I follow this bill and register.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

An ad on, I appreciate my anonymity and see life here difficult enough without adding more [email protected], Filipino people need stability and resources directed to the betterment of this country and not quangos nor wishful thinking.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Well. Its common in (some of) our home countries *criminals* use unregistered simcards to dont get caught, so its WICE by Phil gpvernment to stop that possibility. It would bne better if our home country governments, when thats missing, would add it too  
(I dont like location can be traced, but that user can shut off when not using the phone. I believe need to take out battery.)


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> If the bill passes. Can I ask Fred where you sourced that info? Automatically deactivated?
> Would/could that be like the ATO, IRS or BIR deactivating your tax file number because you failed to give them your shoe size?
> Just curious where you got that info.
> Imagine the millions of people here that have had their phone number/sim card for 20 or 30 years (and still no voice mail, go figure) and suddenly all have to register to meet this new proposed bill?
> ...


Steve: The first thread I posted gave a 180 day period but I also found another news article explaining it much better:

The SIM Card Registration Act requires telecommunication companies (telcos) to register SIM cards at the point of sale and before activation. Existing and active subscribers must register their SIMs within 180 days from the law's effectivity, with a possible extension of 120 days.

Upon expiration of the deadline, the telcos are authorized to deactivate unregistered SIMs.

Manila Standard full story


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

A lot like the manufacturer changing the warranty on a new car one or two years after purchase?

Let's see if the bill is passes and the final details.

As for telcos deactivating unregistered sims? They can't get their sh1t together on voice mail and a plethora of other western standards that were the norm 20/30 years ago. You think they are going to police their existing paying clients? As said all this bill does is create jobs for the boys instead of focusing on the real issues here.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Fortunately most of my SIMs are UK-based anyway, and the only local one I bother with here now (out in the jungle), is DITO, as they conveniently built a mast about half a mile away. Signal is poor for Smart and Globe.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Lunkan said:


> Well. Its common in (some of) our home countries *criminals* use unregistered simcards to dont get caught, so its WICE by Phil gpvernment to stop that possibility.


Wouldn't the government here be shooting itself in the foot though ?


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

grahamw57 said:


> Wouldn't the government here be shooting itself in the foot though ?
> View attachment 102324


 I believe their crimes dont need secret phones and I suppouse they have phones with cryptoprotection. And them in power can order they will not be controlled


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

So we register with personal details and then????
Simply look at Australia where all sims have to be registered, a week ago Optus had its site hacked and 10 million peoples personal details were stolen, now Optus is forking out for new drivers licenses and discussion on replacing passports etc. Going to cost them a pretty penny and then some.
In the mean time the flow on is banks with reissuances of credit cards, government institutions (like My Gov) accessing fraudulent clams, Medicare the same.









The biggest hack in history: Australians scramble to change passports and driver licences after Optus telco data debacle


Government says telecommunications giant ‘left the window open’ for unsophisticated attack that could lead to European-style privacy laws




tinyurl.com





As Lunkan stated the crooks will do what they want while the honest phone owner has to supply too much info held unsafely by a conglomerate.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> If the bill passes. Can I ask Fred where you sourced that info? Automatically deactivated?
> Would/could that be like the ATO, IRS or BIR deactivating your tax file number because you failed to give them your shoe size?
> Just curious where you got that info.
> Imagine the millions of people here that have had their phone number/sim card for 20 or 30 years (and still no voice mail, go figure) and suddenly all have to register to meet this new proposed bill?
> ...


Article titled "SIM registration may be first law to be signed by PBBM: Romualdez/Philippine News Agency dated Sept 28, 2022 at 9:16PM. Last statement clearly states they will de-activate if you don't comply.

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yep, fully understand Fred as most countries have done but if there is a hack/breach in security and your personal info is up for grabs then the pain to replace your stolen ID's let alone the damage the hackers may inflict.

It's only an observation with what's happened in Europe and now Australia, identity theft and then the flow on. While yes all my numbers were registered in Australia, never had a problem, our unregistered numbers here post less threat, that is evidenced by the latest steal in Australia.

In the mean time I wish the telcos here could get off their derrieres and implement voice mail etc. Had that in Oz for 20 or 30 years and guess what? Free, part of the service,,,,,,, doh, that won't happen here, neither voicemail or free.
No wonder Telstra Australia pulled out of here.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Yep, fully understand Fred as most countries have done but if there is a hack/breach in security and your personal info is up for grabs then the pain to replace your stolen ID's let alone the damage the hackers may inflict.
> 
> It's only an observation with what's happened in Europe and now Australia, identity theft and then the flow on. While yes all my numbers were registered in Australia, never had a problem, our unregistered numbers here post less threat, that is evidenced by the latest steal in Australia.
> 
> ...


99% of the population text so what it the need for voicemail, personally never used it.
We both have post paid contracts so our details are already on file.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes Gary as said I fully understand what you say, your choice. As and Aussie I used voicemail daily, the line is busy so you leave a msg,,,, here? The line is busy and disconnects, no problem, send them a txt msg that never gets answered. I'm sure all living here have been through a busy line or cannot connect or some other lame excuse. Australia like most countries has voicemail and if the recipient is out of coverage area or has their phone turned off I can still leave a msg,,,,, hey your house is on fire or I'll see you tonight or I want to make a big purchase from your company, here it's a double or triple action when it could be simply one.

What's the point of having a phone if 99% of people text and don't talk? I talk and text on my phone like all do but if I call a company or a loved one and they don't answer? Step 2, leave a text msg, step 3 leave another text msg because they never responded.

Though we are now off topic now and only my opinion the telcos here all leave a lot to be desired. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Yes Gary as said I fully understand what you say, your choice. As and Aussie I used voicemail daily, the line is busy so you leave a msg,,,, here? The line is busy and disconnects, no problem, send them a txt msg that never gets answered. I'm sure all living here have been through a busy line or cannot connect or some other lame excuse. Australia like most countries has voicemail and if the recipient is out of coverage area or has their phone turned off I can still leave a msg,,,,, hey your house is on fire or I'll see you tonight or I want to make a big purchase from your company, here it's a double or triple action when it could be simply one.
> 
> What's the point of having a phone if 99% of people text and don't talk? I talk and text on my phone like all do but if I call a company or a loved one and they don't answer? Step 2, leave a text msg, step 3 leave another text msg because they never responded.
> 
> ...


Agreed the telco's aren't fit for purpose. The reason they predominantly text here is all down to cost. It's cheaper than a voice call. Anyway I thought phones were only for Facebook anyway.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Only my experience but Australia has free voice mails and texts. Depending on the plan but say on an AU 50 buck plan unlimited calls within AU and 300 minutes international calls to some 30 or 40 countries within the plan and from memory 40 or 50 Gbs of data. Ah, I see the price has gone up, been a few years since I was there.
Pick your plan.

https://www.optus.com.au/mobile/plans/shop

But say the 59 buck plan, As above but 100 Gbs of data and unlimited local and now unlimited international calls to 35 different countries, still free text and and voice mail and guess what? Not [email protected] msg's that dumb sends me every other day.
I have no problem to register my phone number but, and only an observation I see that the telcos here need to join the 21st century and stop rubbing each others backs, perhaps sharpen their pencils and be competitive like other countries.

This bill in my opinion gains nothing and senators/legislators need to aim time and resources where they are needed. Who gives a sh1t that some Aussie has an unregistered sim card here?

Sorry for the rant.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> 99% of the population text


So the TelCos need to register ID images and personal details for 100 million people, connect each to a SIM #, while keeping the entire database completely secure. Good luck. Curious what they do if someone gets a new SIM, if they access your details and update, or just make a completely new registration.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

If Bong Bong signs this latest legislation. As said I think there are more pressing issues in this country and not only wasting time on a stupid bill let alone invading peoples privacy and access to personal details available to hackers and or those that want to control.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> If Bong Bong signs this latest legislation. As said I think there are more pressing issues in this country and not only wasting time on a stupid bill let alone invading peoples privacy and access to personal details available to hackers and or those that want to control.


 Well. In "western" countries criminals have been cought by mobiles tracing. Phils have much criminality so - if used right - this can be a GOOD law. 
There are a lot of OTHER laws in Phils, which are terrible, realy needing changed/skiped. There are laws protecting the RICH POWERFUL against the poor!!!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Exactly, this is more control instead of worrying about the real issues that affect the people/voters?
As said many times the apple doesn't fall far from the tree.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

This will stop the ability to post to social media anonymously or basically allow the government to find you if you post something they don't like. I would avoid posting anything as a foreigner that you don't want to defend in court. 
The claim is it will cut down on scammers and those texts but as in other countries the texts don't originate from phones but from inter-provider processes. There is also the spoofing of numbers that makes things more complicated. 
While this will allow the police to track down individuals that might be cyberstalking it is not addressing the issue of spam messages from corporate or other entities not using a single phone. 
This is a logical step afterall you are registering your phone and ID to use Gcash and the like. You personal information is already exposed and out there. 
Just don't get too drunk and let someone take you picture and use your ID to create a clone of you. Then they can do what they want as you😂


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

amcan13 said:


> This will stop the ability to post to social media anonymously or basically allow the government to find you if you post something they don't like.


Except nobody can prove who posted what. You don't even need to use your own sim if you take into account fixers selling pre-registered SIMs.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*New law mandating SIM card registration signed today*

The SIM Registration Act or Republic Act 11934 seeks to end crimes using the platform including text and online scams by regulating the sale and the use of SIMs through mandating registration to end-users. 

GMA News link full story


----------



## MrG78 (3 mo ago)

The biggest problem I have.. Since 2015 I have the same number. I sometimes visit the Philippines a few days to weeks and sometimes a few months. During the virus that escaped from the WIV I stayed in the Philippines for 28 months. So meanwhile I have GCash, Shopee, etc all registered to that number. Now I'm back to every now and then visiting the Philippines. Couple of times per year. Still using Gcash, shopee, etc of course. But now - I enter obviously every time as tourist and use the extension as applicable. This new law now - says I'll automatically lose my number after 30 days. So basically, any foreigner entering the Philippines now as tourist is treated 2nd rank citizen and losing automatically every load/charge/account anything that's linked to that number. So my 140 GB of data I have left - which has an expiry "unlimited" but in the app it says 10 years - I loose that too. I paid for it but I'll lose it. The over 90k on my GCash - whoever Filipino who will get my number after 30 days will be very happy that the Marcos government officially stated that they now support start sponsored theft. I lose access to all my accounts and whoever gets my phone number gets access to all my accounts and all my credits, deposits, social accounts, everything now becomes legal property of the lucky Filipino who will get my number. This is great! This surely will serve the intention to reduce crime, identity theft, scam, etc.. I wonder what mentally ill lunatic came up with this regulation that every Filipino now randomly acquires the right to state sponsored scam, steal, ID theft, money stealing from foreign tourists.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

MrG78 said:


> The biggest problem I have.. Since 2015 I have the same number. I sometimes visit the Philippines a few days to weeks and sometimes a few months. During the virus that escaped from the WIV I stayed in the Philippines for 28 months. So meanwhile I have GCash, Shopee, etc all registered to that number. Now I'm back to every now and then visiting the Philippines. Couple of times per year. Still using Gcash, shopee, etc of course. But now - I enter obviously every time as tourist and use the extension as applicable. This new law now - says I'll automatically lose my number after 30 days. So basically, any foreigner entering the Philippines now as tourist is treated 2nd rank citizen and losing automatically every load/charge/account anything that's linked to that number. So my 140 GB of data I have left - which has an expiry "unlimited" but in the app it says 10 years - I loose that too. I paid for it but I'll lose it. The over 90k on my GCash - whoever Filipino who will get my number after 30 days will be very happy that the Marcos government officially stated that they now support start sponsored theft. I lose access to all my accounts and whoever gets my phone number gets access to all my accounts and all my credits, deposits, social accounts, everything now becomes legal property of the lucky Filipino who will get my number. This is great! This surely will serve the intention to reduce crime, identity theft, scam, etc.. I wonder what mentally ill lunatic came up with this regulation that every Filipino now randomly acquires the right to state sponsored scam, steal, ID theft, money stealing from foreign tourists.


Why can't you just register the sim like everyone else.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

When's your next trip Mrg78? The implementation of this has to be figured out by the Telcos and they have 60 days to implement the online platform for registry and then the current Administration gives 180 days to register with a possible 120 days extension. 

You do make some good points on the Gcash and other issued related to your SIM, so this would affect OFWs also. 

CNN link


----------



## KHUREI (2 mo ago)

anyone knows how to register the roaming sim card?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

KHUREI said:


> anyone knows how to register the roaming sim card?


The telcos still haven't developed the online registration but I think you can go to the office and try.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I just read somewhere (it disappeared when I clicked on link) that this SIM registration process will begin on the 27th of December.


----------



## La Cebra (4 mo ago)

Senator Grace Poe has said that the SIM Card Registration Act, which aims to fight text scams and spam, is expected to take effect on December 27, even as uncertainties remain about whether the law will actually work.

Read more: SIM card registration law to take effect before end of 2022, says Poe


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

While it is nice for a government official to provide a date, unless the telecoms have a registration site to use it will not matter. 
I also believe that many of the spam texts are generated by fake telecoms or external entities that batch deliver to the receiving companies. The registration of SIM cards will have no impact since the spam is delivered via programs and not individual Cel phones. Unless the telecoms decide to block traffic from these other providers we will give up our information and gain no benefit. This has played out on the USA and it was not until the FCC direct telecoms to block traffic from specific sources did traffic get reduced. There is a new law in USA that allows the tracking across telecoms and is now able to cut off traffic from the fake telecoms. However they can spring up again but at least there is now anyway to stop it sooner. The Philippines needs to enable the telecoms to fight spam like USA is trying. I fear that this registration will result in not much reduction in spam but make it easier to identify people speaking up on public forums that might be best kept anonymous for their safety.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The amount of spam emails has ramped up massively since I've been back in the Philippines, the majority is US based.


----------

